
Google Says It's Achieved Quantum Supremacy, a World-First: Report - elijahparker
https://gizmodo.com/google-says-its-achieved-quantum-supremacy-a-world-fir-1838299829/
======
asdfasdfdavid
Please note, original discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21029598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21029598)

